# Muslim Prostitute



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

errrr scary times acoming me thinks :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I have been out with a few women who could have done with something like that :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

but did you pay lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> but did you pay lol


Well if I had I would have wanted my money back :lol:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: I have been out with a few women who could have done with something like that :lol:


Your not supposed to admit that .


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Coming to a street corner near you, see local press for details, all major credit cards accepted. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1sttt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I have been out with a few women who could have done with something like that :lol:
> ...


Come on haven't we all :lol:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Loomed never :roll: :wink:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it just me or does the boobs and growler look like a face?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Growler :lol: :lol: :lol: love it


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Is it just me or does the boobs and growler look like a face?


Growler, that reminds me that the definition of a 'Vicious circle' is 'A growler with teeth'.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> but did you pay lol


Shouldn't that read "but did you Pay Pal?

Bu Bum


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice tits and she's got built in tooth picks. Rock on! [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

At least you can tell it's a woman before you get stuck in, could have been a lot worse! :lol:


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> At least you can tell it's a woman before you get stuck in, could have been a lot worse! :lol:


Speaking from experience ? :grin:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> errrr scary times acoming me thinks :lol: :lol:


hahahahah :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

how much for a bj only?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> how much for a bj only?


pm yellow for the price list :lol: :lol:


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Gentlemen I am shocked!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

-charlotte- said:


> Gentlemen


I think I can see where you've gone wrong there...


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Spandex said:


> -charlotte- said:
> 
> 
> > Gentlemen
> ...


Nooooooo Im shocked that you omitted where one may purchase such a garment! 

Although I do find it amusing that men aren't intelligent enough to use the trick women have been using for years.......

women just shut their eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

-charlotte- said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > -charlotte- said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew it!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

-charlotte- said:


> Nooooooo Im shocked that you omitted where one may purchase such a garment!
> Although I do find it amusing that men aren't intelligent enough to use the trick women have been using for years.......
> women just shut their eyes!!!!!!!!


Hi Charlotte, I'm shocked.. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Man invented beer so he didnt need to shut his eyes...
beats any make-up job.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Man invented beer so he didnt need to shut his eyes...
> beats any make-up job.


Tosh you bad lol


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

So does she have a name?


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Reminds of an old male orientated joke

"You dont have to be a member of the Ku Klux Klan to be a wizard under the sheets"

Regarding Charlottes comments , sure women just close their eyes, but men have been using a similar trick for many years, when you get bored just spit on her (his?) back, job done ..... then you can go off and do something useful.

TJS


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shows how old i am getting had to ask what a growler was!!! still sit giggling like a kid at this lol.........little things please little minds is very true


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> shows how old i am getting had to ask what a growler was!!! still sit giggling like a kid at this lol.........little things please little minds is very true


If you ever come across one with teeth, you will then know what a vicious circle is :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like this approach - something to wipe your nob on after you finish. (much closer to hand than the curtains)


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I like this approach - something to wipe your nob on after you finish. (much closer to hand than the curtains)


Probably not an appreciated comment, but I found this ohh so very, very funny :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

too many serious people, life is what you make it and i'd rather be laughing/smiling...
if people don't see the humor - sod 'em!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Haha. Wonder if there is a hole cut out for her arse


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Haha. Wonder if there is a hole cut out for her arse


LOL you pervy sod


----------

